
Senators put forward new bill to halt expansion of gov’t hacking powers - callcallcall
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/senators-put-forward-new-bill-to-halt-expansion-of-govt-hacking-powers/
======
scoobydoobydane
Let's hope that democracy works..

